
Chopping the Numeric Keypad off a Microsoft Natural Keyboard - rms
http://www.tlb.org/keyboardchop.html
======
hschenker
> I'm now trying to retrain my hands to keep the mouse closer. I find that I
> naturally end up keeping the mouse in about the same place as always, far to
> the right of the keyboard.

Ha ha. Irony of ironies. Keeping your hand farther away from your body is
actually good because it guards against cubital tunnel syndrome:
<http://www.eatonhand.com/hw/hw007.htm>

~~~
tomlu709
You misunderstand. The cubital tunnel article suggests you increase the space
between your body and your work (move further away from the desk). This is to
decrease the amount of bend in the elbow joint. Moving the mouse closer to the
keyboard decreases the distance between your elbow and your body, which helps
relieve your trapezius and deltoid muscles, but does not affect elbow angle.

Hope that helps.

~~~
hschenker
It could be that my estimation of other people's elbow angles are incorrect.
When I place my hand above the numeric keypad, my elbow angle is about 100
degrees. When I move it about 10 inches to the right, it increases to about
120 degrees.

This might be because of my typical seated posture - I lean quite far back in
my chair.

If, however, I slouch forward towards my monitor, with my shoulders off the
back of the chair, the increase in elbow angle when moving my hand 10 inches
to the right is much smaller.

------
tomlu709
I've performed this particular piece of surgery. It was easy, took about 60
minutes total and worked just fine.

------
vinutheraj
Hasn't this been added before in HN ?

~~~
vinutheraj
Hey because I was downmoded and my ego was hurt I looked into the matter
further and the OP link was not actually posted before in HN, but I saw it as
part of a discussion in HN some time ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185883>

Good to know that my memory is kinda ok !

------
TweedHeads
"As a special bonus, the manufacturer's logo goes with it."

